# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  What happens when muscle is missed during injection??

## shadyaces

wondering if anyone knew what would happen if the muscle was missed during injection??

also how serious is an infection??

----------


## Bigmax

where are you injecting that you would miss the muscle???

----------


## shadyaces

hip....more towards ass

----------


## Flex-Appeal

Move further back towards center of the glute, no reason to miss

----------


## JiGGaMaN

I still dont understand how it could happen. What would you be injecting into then?

----------


## OH REALLY

> wondering if anyone knew what would happen if the muscle was missed during injection??
> 
> also how serious is an infection??


just stop doing steroids ....How do you miss a muscle?

----------


## OH REALLY

Bro I'm sorry i missed my shoulder one time and stuck myself right in the neck

----------


## muffin man

i missed my glute one time and accidentally stuck my girlfriend.... 87 times. boy do i miss her sometimes.

----------


## FreeDOOM

well there is a chance that you could actually inject in between the muscles into the fasica but that would be pretty remote. if you have a lot of fat on you glutes make sure your are injecting deep enough.

----------


## reddohc

> Bro I'm sorry i missed my shoulder one time and stuck myself right in the neck


lol 

to the OP did u go to deep, not deep enough, or miss the muscle completly. and what makes you thing you didnt get it in the muscle

----------


## MuscleScience

> well there is a chance that you could actually inject in between the muscles into the fasica but that would be pretty remote. if you have a lot of fat on you glutes make sure your are injecting deep enough.


That would be a one in a million shot right thurrrr.

----------


## OH REALLY

> That would be a one in a million shot right thurrrr.


Alllllll rightyyy then!!!! :Chairshot:

----------


## Deltasaurus

LMFAO i love this place

----------


## shadyaces

Well to put all your heartfelt concerns to rest lol....I have since realized I got an infection and am on antibiotics now....i was just trying to examine all areas of concern.
Im confident injection was sterile, maybe gear is bad or my body was weak, since im on the antibiotics im taking my second shot today, all seems well

----------


## Quarter Pounder

Ok was was on my normal cycle of sest. and yes the glutes were getting sore! So did some research and decided to go for the thigh area. Something went wrong! I'm on day 2 and my entire thigh is swolen with slight redness hurts to walk! heading to doc tomarrow, kinda nervous what to tell him but have to man up. Any suggestions before I go or another cure so I don't have to go? Thanks it was 1ml of sest 250 and thus far on week 5 had no other problems and always use a new sticker. Thanks again for any help on this."D"

----------


## kingwilliam

I used a 1" needle to inject in my glute one time and I'm pretty sure it must have gone into the fatty area on my butt cheek...

It was painful and swollen for a week but eventually went back to normal.

When you say hip are you talking about the ventrogluteal injection site??? I have been curious about that but afraid to try it..

----------


## Quarter Pounder

Sorry I injected my quad (thigh) this time I have talked to a few and wanted to give my glutes some healing time.

----------


## wizard1997

> Ok was was on my normal cycle of sest. and yes the glutes were getting sore! So did some research and decided to go for the thigh area. Something went wrong! I'm on day 2 and my entire thigh is swolen with slight redness hurts to walk! heading to doc tomarrow, kinda nervous what to tell him but have to man up. Any suggestions before I go or another cure so I don't have to go? Thanks it was 1ml of sest 250 and thus far on week 5 had no other problems and always use a new sticker. Thanks again for any help on this."D"


Dude im having the same deal today. The ass injection spot is swollen and it hurts like hell to sit down. Had it last week to in my shoulder (swollen, a little red and painfull). The pain went away and I shot the same area the other day.

----------


## BritishColumbian

> LMFAO i love this place


same bro, this thread made me Laff out loud

----------


## noneyours

if you think the gear could be bad... why are you still injecting it...

----------


## PingPang

if it gets in your blood stream the oil will cause you to start coughing
it will tighten up your chest and you will literally have a coughing fit
lasts about 30 seconds or so

i bet you didn't have an infection. 
Lots of people over react to the inflammatory response your body gives to benzyl alcohol.
Benzyl alcohol turns the skin a little red sometimes. especially if you are a first timer.

happens to a lot of ppl

----------


## JiGGaMaN

> Ok was was on my normal cycle of sest. and yes the glutes were getting sore! So did some research and decided to go for the thigh area. Something went wrong! I'm on day 2 and my entire thigh is swolen with slight redness hurts to walk! heading to doc tomarrow, kinda nervous what to tell him but have to man up. Any suggestions before I go or another cure so I don't have to go? Thanks it was 1ml of sest 250 and thus far on week 5 had no other problems and always use a new sticker. Thanks again for any help on this."D"


you man'd-up by going to the doctor because you f'd up an injection? thats pretty funny.

----------


## enigma10

i lost 120 and i have some access skin in that area and i always wanted to know if I'm hitting between skin and muscle or hitting muscle using 1 inch needles....not feeling any pain and no blood.

----------


## jakk9011

Ok, I really don't think anyone answered the original question. 

On this site it recommends a 1.5 inch pin so that you go all the way through the fat to the muscle. What happens if you accidentally shoot it on an angle and it doesn't make it all the way through the fat and ends up in the fat??? Does it work slower? Not work at all? Cause a problem?

----------


## frank12391

Even nurses and doctors do missed injections in the glute these days because of extra fat. Especially when they go on an angle. I once read an article bout 2 years ago that 10 - 15% of glute injections in hospital were missed with a 1 1/4 inch pin so now they use 1 1/2 inch to be sure. Using 1 inch pins on glutes is asking for trouble as it is easy to penetrate on an angle when self injecting. Use 1 1/2 inch pins always. Remember, its good technique to leave a 1/4 inch sticking out incase you move and snap the pin. If you use a 1 or 1 1/4 inch all the way, it is possible to loose the pin if it indeed breaks.

----------


## sigman roid

:Chairshot:  :Chairshot:  :Chairshot:  :Chairshot:

----------


## Texas Pete

I did a miss injection once in my shoulder and it turned cherry red and was hard as a rock and pain full, all because I was being a puss and wanted to use a insulin syringe. Make a long story short I had to get a shoulder tap which sucked!. Now I just man up and use a 3ml 22g 1 1/2 intramuscular syringe so I know I go deep enough, a box of them will run around $21 and some change. I like injecting in my upper body or my quads.

----------


## Texas Pete

How are you guys posting up the pics, I just tried and I dont think im doing something right

----------


## Roidbeginner

Missing the muscle sounds weird.

If you see some gear oozing out, it either you withdraw the needle too fast or you have pierce the interstitial area (between tissues).

If you have blood oozing, most likely you have hit a vein or punctuate a capillary. This happen to me once in a while and not negative effect on pain or efficacy of the gear although some commented that the gear may not be absorbed as efficiently.

In all cases, even if you missed the "muscle" there should not be infection (maybe some soreness). Infection only occur when your gear or the injection process is contaminated. Are you using a 10ml bottle (more easier to be contaminated) or individual cryovial glass ampoule? did you washed your hands? did you sterilised with 75% alcohol before and after injection? NEVER touch the needle!

----------

